# Video: This Santa Cruz 5010 edit gives mountain bikes the finger



## Jeanie_Unger (Oct 7, 2020)

Is there any way to purchase a finger bike like the one featured in your creative video?


----------



## Gabriel2 (Nov 1, 2020)

This man can make you one.

https://www.instagram.com/timchenko.taras/?hl=en


----------

